# Reviewed: Never Summer SL-R 158



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

isnt the banana more of an all mountain board than the evo-r?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

steiner said:


> isnt the banana more of an all mountain board than the evo-r?


Skate Banana is pretty much a park board IMO - at least from all the reviews I've read, it seems to be most at home in the park. I've not ridden one yet (it's on the list for next Wed).

On the NS site, the EVO-R is a bit stiffer than the SL-R and has less dampening. From BurtonAvengers reviews though, he says that the Revolver (Wide EVO-R)is softer than the SL-R. Hopefully I'll get to test out an EVO-R too.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I took my SL-R out today for the first time today as well, Im still a novice for tricks..got this board to get myself into it more. Unfortunately it wasn't great riding conditions out here in Oregon today, there was a good amount of powder everywhere but it was just too damn windy and foggy for me to be trying crazy shit when i can barely tell how steep the run I am going down is. Also quite a few "wind moguls" got built up and i just flew across the top/through them effortlessly.

The board maybe heavier than others, but its hella lighter than my shitty cheap LTD Peak board i started learning on. Its also going to take some time not worrying about catching edges as much. A few times i was like oh shit here im goin down, as i would on my old board, but never did. 

Also slick as hell and could go from edge to edge so much easier. Granted going from the shitty LTD board to this is a very large change, but its a great ride.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Been riding my 158 for nearly 2 months now. Best way to describe this board is that its a tank, I feel great on it and can go pretty much anywhere. I would say it is by no means a forgiving board, more suited to advanced riders. I will toss a review out as well soon just been too busy riding!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice review, thanks! How much do you weigh? I ask because I've got a SL-R 158 coming my way too, but had some trouble choosing between the 155 and 158.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> Nice review, thanks! How much do you weigh? I ask because I've got a SL-R 158 coming my way too, but had some trouble choosing between the 155 and 158.


I am 6'3" and 215lbs.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Man, what a damn board is all i can say...

I took my SL-R out yesterday to Mt Hood Meadows and we had a ridiculous powder day...like up to my waist or higher(im 5'5") sometimes, although admittedly i tried to keep it under my knee's since i didn't want to get stuck and waste all my energy crawling out.

It performed like a absolute champ just cutting through the powder and keeping me afloat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Man, what a damn board is all i can say...
> 
> I took my SL-R out yesterday to Mt Hood Meadows and we had a ridiculous powder day...like up to my waist or higher(im 5'5") sometimes, although admittedly i tried to keep it under my knee's since i didn't want to get stuck and waste all my energy crawling out.
> 
> It performed like a absolute champ just cutting through the powder and keeping me afloat.


How much do you weigh? I'm 140 5'9 and i'm wondering if i couldve gotton away with a 151 instead of the 155 i got


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im 5'5" and 130ish last time i checked...i could have gone shorter honestly but 151 is the shortest they go lol...you could get away with a 151 probably as long as your feet arent too big...mine are boot size 9..my old board was a 151 as well so i was used to the size, although this is much lighter..even though the NS boards are generally heavy..my old shitty LTD board was made out of lead i think.


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> I am 6'3" and 215lbs.


Damn, 6'3 and 215 on a 158. I am 6'1 and 180 and was considering the 161 slr/legacy but now I am for sure going with the 158/159 for all mtn riding. Coming from a 163 last year this thing should be a breeze to whip around.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

seems like everyone taller/ heavier thane m is going 158. i'm 5'10 160.can't decide between the 155/158. what kind of riding you guys do? i don't go to the park that often. usually just play on thee mountain and do tree runs. what do you guys think. i can also get a killer deal on the 155


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

As a freerider, I'm thinking the 158 would be best for you, but could also listen to your wallet, I'm thinking the 155 would be alright, but I'm not that experienced.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

ahh, the answer i keep getting. anyone know if the 155 can handle high speeds well? chatters?

i guess i can justify it by saying i will own the board for a couple years. the extra cost will be split


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Bunky,

I am a noob here, but have been riding for years. I've had 3 days on my 155 SL-RC (Snowbasin, Brighton and Snowbird.) I am coming from a 157 Premier, and I have to say the ride is completely different.

I'm 5'7", 155ish, size 8 boots, Ride SPI bindings. I was torn between the 158, which I demoed vs. the 155. I typically ride all mountain, powder, steep groomers and would like to get into some park riding this year.

My concern in going shorter was "floatability" and carving on groomers. The 155 floats much better than my Premier, but you still have to lean back a little to keep the tip up. Did get the back leg burn, but not half as much as usual. 

I did notice a big difference in handling when cutting across steep blue/black runs that had tracked out powder. My old Premier could cut and carve through anything, but the SL wants to "pop" like crazy. It takes some getting used to. I think it carves down groomers similar to my Premier, but the SL is much faster edge to edge. The SL kills it on catwalks... so much faster.

I'm liking the board, but it has taken a few days to change some habits that the Premier could compensate for. I would go with the 158 for high speed stability, but it will still probably chatter more than a board with more dampening or less camber.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

For reference here are my stats:

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 140 lb
Boot size: 10
Style: Mainly freeride

I took this board out for the first time today as well. In the morning my mindset was on demoing it and seeing if it's right for me, but after two or three runs down Copper I had completely forgotten about that and was just having fun.

Nevertheless I still wanted to see how well it performed, so I took it through some deep powder, a few skied-off icy runs and some groomers. This thing floats like a dream, so much better than my last board (cheapo 5150 Shifter ). It's also extremely stable at high speeds and carves nice and tight. I attribute that to the interesting rocker/camber tech. I got the 158 thinking I would grow into it so I can tell it's a bit long on me, but the rocker really helps its agility. I was able to take it through a dense patch of trees and beside knocking the tail around if I took turns too early it behaved like a much shorter board and gave me complete control.

I also took it for a few runs through the park and it has great pop, enough to launch you but still be flexible and forgiving on the landing. Copper has really narrow boxes and I'm not quite good enough to boardslide yet, but judging from the way you could spin yourself around on flat land I'd bet it would be easy to BS a box/rail. Speaking of spinning it excels at spin tricks as well. I did a few 360s off natural kickers and even if I botch the landing it will spin itself around and not throw you like other boards.

Carving on groomers felt different but very much intuitive. The control is pushed inwards to the edges of your bindings so the board feels a lot more intimate and agile. Turn initiation was effortless and it gave back quite a bit of power on the return. It's a pretty flexy board and sometimes it felt like it was stealing some of the force, but most of what I put in it spat right back out. It was not a dramatic improvement from my 5150, and definitely nothing compared to something like a Zeppelin, but again that is most likely due to the long length. Once I get big and heavy enough to make use of the whole length of the board I have no doubt it'll feel much more powerful. 

This board is a dream to ride. It carves hard and fast, floats like no other thanks to the rocker, has good pop and is good and stable yet quick as a bunny. The few gripes I did have with it mostly stemmed from the length and I can't fault the board directly for anything in particular. If you're looking for a FUN board that can take anything on the mountain in stride, this is it.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

refering to the zeppelin as being a really good board?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, I've been thinking about getting an SL-R. I'm 5' 5" and 150lb(ish). I'm torn between a 151 or 155. I'd like a nice size that will allow me to freeride and yet jib too. I'm coming from a 154 custom. What do you think is the better size for me?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

kaimastur said:


> Hi, I've been thinking about getting an SL-R. I'm 5' 5" and 150lb(ish). I'm torn between a 151 or 155. I'd like a nice size that will allow me to freeride and yet jib too. I'm coming from a 154 custom. What do you think is the better size for me?


151 will allow you to still ride it all over, but will be easier to toss around when jibbing.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

151 for sure, im 135ish and ride a 151 just fine..in fact we had a pretty epic powder day yesterday and the damn thing wouldnt sink(until i nosed in after a unexpected jump!) it was pretty great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

awesome thnx guys. i was just worried for my weight(i hover between 150-155) that the 151 SL-R will be too unstable at high speeds.


----------

